# FileConnection: Frage nach Dateisystem-Zugriff unterdrücken



## Hurby (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit FileConnection auf das "Dateisystem" zuzugreifen, funktioniert prinzipiell auch. Leider kommen immer 2 Meldungen die etwa lauten "Darf die Anwendung Daten lesen?" und "Darf die Anwendung Daten schreiben?". Kann man diese Meldungen nicht irgendwie unterdrücken, das ist ja lästig. Oder besteht die Möglichkeit der Aplikation einmalig die Erlaubnis zu geben?

MfG Hurby


----------



## Jockel (18. Apr 2008)

Kommt auf's Gerät/Hersteller an. In der Regel wird aber ein Zertifikat benötigt.


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Apr 2008)

Bei mir wird selbst mit Zertifikat noch die Frage gestellt, finde ich auch gut, wer weiß was sonst manche anwendungen mit einer SD-Karte anstellen würden  :lol: 
Also bei Nokia Handys kannst du in den Optionen zu einem spiel einstellen, dass er nur einmal fragen soll oder du ein Recht immer erlauben willst


----------



## Hurby (20. Apr 2008)

Ok, habt ihr vielleicht einen link für einen guten ansatz mit den zertifikaten? Ich finde die Frage ja prinizpiell auch völlig korrekt, aber selbst wenn man nur eine "verzeichnisebene" tiefer wechselt kommt die Frage ja schon wieder. Man sollte der Anwendung einmalig, so wie es denn lt. ice-breaker bei nokia geht, nur einmalig die rechte geben...

MfG Hurby


----------



## ice-breaker (20. Apr 2008)

Für einmalig musst du schauen ob dein Handy es kann, i.R. wird, wenn du ein Spiel selektierst, über einen der Softkeys dir Optionen gegeben wo du Rechte einstellen kannst.

Ansonsten nach Midlet Signierung oder Midlet signing suchen und das mal machen, 99% der Handys werden diese Signierung jedoch nur aktzeptieren wenn du ein Zertifikat von einem bekannten Service hast, ich würde da thawte empfehlen


----------



## Hurby (21. Apr 2008)

Ok, danke ich werde das mal bei gelegenheit austesten.

MfG Hurby


----------

